# United Domains täuscht Kunden



## dodo123 (9. März 2013)

Hallo.
Heute habe ich eine Rechnung für meine De-Domain von United Domains erhalten. Ich wunderte mich, dass der ursprüngliche Betrag von 5 € jährlich für die Domain auf 15 € angehoben wurde. Durch googlen fand ich dann heraus, dass United Domains vor einer Weile ein Paar Werbemails an seine Kunden versendet hat in der an versteckter Stelle auch von einer Preiserhöhung für De-Endungen die Rede ist.

Auf der Startseite steht allerdings was anderes: http://www.united-domains.de/

Dort ist nach wie vor immer noch von 5 € Jahresgebühr die Rede. Dabei handelt es sich meiner Meinung nach um eine bewusste Täuschung potenzieller Neukunden und es ist eine Frechheit gegenüber allen, die schon länger ihre Domain dort haben.

Ich selbst werde jetzt einen KK-Antrag stellen und mit meiner Domain zu einem anderen Hoster ziehen.
Vor United Domains kann ich nur abraten.

Grüße

Dodo


----------



## tombe (9. März 2013)

Es steht aber auch auf der Seite das die € 5 nur für das erste Jahr gelten und das es ab dem zweiten Jahr € 15 kostet!



> * Für Neu-Registrierungen/Transfers von .de-Domains. Ab dem 2. Jahr 15,- € / Jahr. Vertragslaufzeit mind. 12 Monate. Preise inkl. MwSt.


----------



## chmee (9. März 2013)

Nun, um es kurz zu machen. Danke für die persönliche Info und Meinung. Ich schließe das Thema aus Gründen der potentiellen Verleumdung und möchte nicht, dass der Betreiber der Seite die Streitigkeiten auffangen muß.

**GESCHLOSSEN**

mfg chmee


----------

